# how much does it cost to have a trademark on your clothing company's name



## tonz-sk8

I was wondering how much it cost to have a trademark on your clothing company's name..
getting a DBA wont cut it right?


----------



## tim3560

*Re: How to get situated?*

I think someone has mentioned it being around $400 to trademark. No, DBA has nothing to do with trademark.


----------



## Rodney

More information on registering a trademark can be found here: Trademarks


----------



## tonz-sk8

im still young and dont understand business law very well.. therefore i should probally wait on starting a clothing line till college .. but how do you make a business name that you put on your shirts.. with out being sued and etc?


----------



## ITHURTSATFIRST

I trademarked my phrase IT HURTS AT FIRST. I went through a company on the web.They did all of the reseach for me.It took about 18 months and cost me around $900.00.


----------



## LMtee

I dont know for you guys, but here in Canada it will cost you about 550$ and will take a minimum of 14 months. But of course, they did all the research for you...


----------



## Unik Ink

Trademark fees


----------



## Duran

I was looking for a topic.. instead of starting one.

- Where is the cheapest place online to trademark your name? (cost?)

- Can I actually print shirts with my name on major sites? ( I have an offer from a site, they liked my logo ) BUT I havent even started... can I go on major sites without a trademark? Is that smart.

- Do I trademark the name seperately - with a seperate logo? OR do I trademark the name... then copyright the logo seperately?

- How much does it cost to Copyright a Logo & Where do I do this (site)?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Check the post just before yours.


----------



## Rodney

> I was looking for a topic.. instead of starting one.


If you're going to post new questions, you should start a new topic.

But before you start the new topic, you should check to see if the questions have already been posted by using the search at the top of the page (all the questions you asked have been answered several times in past discussions...it may just take some time to read through and find the answers )


----------

